# έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα



## nickel (Jul 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα. Διάβασα το πρωί αυτό το χαριτωμένο άρθρο της Μαρίας Κατσουνάκη στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή και σκέφτηκα να το διαφημίσω αποσπώντας έναν ιδιωματισμό που δεν έχουμε παρουσιάσει.

«Μεγαλειότατος, πομπώδης, λαϊκιστής» είναι ο τίτλος του εύστοχου άρθρου. Το απόσπασμα:
Ο κ. Αβραμόπουλος παρέμεινε ολύμπιος, στητός, στοχαστικός. Κοίταξε το ακριβό ρολόι του και σκέφτηκε: «Έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα».

Για την έκφραση «έχει ο καιρός γυρίσματα» βρίσκω στα λεξικά:
there are ups and downs in life
life has its ups and downs
it’s part of life’s rich pattern
every dog has his day
what goes around comes around

Κάποια απ’ αυτά ταιριάζουν και στο άλλο νήμα, για τα παραπούλια, όπου είπαμε πολλά για φυτά αλλά σχεδόν τίποτα για την παροιμία «*Καιρός φέρνει τα λάχανα, καιρός τα παραπούλια*» (εκεί πρότεινα *All things come in time*). Βλέποντας το *Every dog has his day* πιο πάνω, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν έχουμε νήμα για τον φτωχό και τον τροχό. Λέτε να εγκαταλείψαμε την προοπτική;

Τώρα για τα γυρίσματα του καιρού θα ήθελα να προτείνω το σχεδόν κυριολεκτικό:
*life is full of twists and turns*
https://www.google.com/search?q="life+is+full+of+twists+and+turns"


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 22, 2013)

To *what goes around, comes around* μπορούμε να το εντάξουμε στις παρεμφερείς μεταφράσεις;


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> To *what goes around, comes around* μπορούμε να το εντάξουμε στις παρεμφερείς μεταφράσεις;


Μπορούμε να το εντάξουμε στις παρασυσσωρεύσεις: αποδόσεις που μαζεύω αποδώ κι αποκεί, και που καταθέτω μήπως χρησιμεύσουν σε κάποιον. Για να τις αξιοποιήσει κανείς σωστά, θα πρέπει να βρει τη σημασία τους από κάποιο καλό λεξικό, και την τρέχουσα χρήση από μελέτη έγκυρων διαδικτυακών ευρημάτων.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 23, 2013)

Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα παρασυσσωρευτικό... *Life moves in cycles/circles*. Τριγύριζε στο μυαλό μου από χθες και βλέπω σήμερα ότι έχει αρκετές γκουγκλιές σε διάφορα περικείμενα.


----------

